# Clomid



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all,


I'm new to the medication aspect of ttc...
I've been on clomid all week (and managed not to be too grumpy!) and have had my lap and dye which was all clear so fingers crossed for 12th time lucky!! The consultant prescribed 100mg of clomid and told me verbally at the consultation to take 100mg but when he sent out his letter about the procedure he wrote that 'i advised you to take 50mg clomid'. It was too late for this cycle but if this doesn't work I don't know if I should take 100mg or 50mg next time?! Any advice?

Julie is worried about the chance of multiples (I'd be happy just to get pregnant at all!)

Thanks,

Rach x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Rach,
Can't help with your question unfortunately but didn't want to read and run. It might be worth posting your question on the IUI boards? The ladies over there seem to mostly be doing medicated cycles so would be more likely to have some thoughts on this.

Becs x

ps-we are about to start medicated IUI too after only having natural IUIs the first time around. I am also a bit worried about multiples!! But know what you mean about just want to get pregnant! Very best of luck with your treatment x


----------

